#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Magickal Discussion >  >  >  Karma.....

## StonerMagi1224

I think i found out what karma truly is, its the pulled energy and magick of a society. Kind of like our pulled subconscious, to award and punish those who do not live within the morality of the society in which they are present.

----------

